# Seeding orchard grass in the winter



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

I live in TN so our ground doesn't freeze for long periods.... Will it hurt to seed new stand orchard grass in December? I know the seed isn't going to germinate until spring, but didn't know if it will harm the seed until it does warm up in the spring? It would really help me since I will be busy planting other crops in the spring.... plus I thought I wouldn't lose as much soil moisture from working the ground now as I will in the spring.

If it wouldn't hurt it, would you apply any fertilizer now or wait till after it has grown some? Thanks sorry I am new with orchard grass.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I am not familiar with TN. Knowing that the climate is much warmer than where I am at in Pennsylvania. I would worry about early winter or late winter you might get just enough warmth to germinate and grow a little. Followed by freezing temperatures where it would freeze die.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

How are you planning to seed? Broadcast or drill or ....?

Ralph


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

Here, I would only fall plant orchard grass with a nurse crop of tetraploid annual rye. I fertilize wabout 200lbs of 16-16-16 preplant. I would not winter plant anything here except garlic. Orchardgrass takes awhile to get established in our climate (without irrigation) so a fall planting wont yield much for us the first year, but the second year it goes crazy. I have tried "frost seeding" and found it to be a waste of good seed, at least here where we are. I have had best luck with sowing orchard grass into well prepared ground then rolling it a couple times to ensure really really super good seed to soil contact. But you never know until you try, or ask some one who has.

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

I planned on working the ground up making a firm seed bed, and renting a haybuster notill drill since that's all I can rent and just using it as a conventional drill. But the more I think about it the more my gut says not to do it just to much money to waste.


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

how many acres is there to do, try half the field this fall and try half breaking it in the spring.

might give you a good basis to work off of in the future,

we've black seeded timothy in the fall. broadcasted and rolled it once or twice and had decent luck.

depends if you get a thaw midway through the winter to where it might germinate..

all a steer can is do is try so you might as well to haha.

let us know what you decide.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I would like to try planting grass that way, but sometimes in March we can have a string of days in the 70s to low 80s and it will sprout. Then from April until the middle of May we can have freezes that would kill it.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the information. My guy says to wait till next fall, I hate seeing all my hard work burn up with the summer heat hits. I posted about soybeans as a green manure crop. any advice would be appreciated on that post!


----------

